# [trac] apache erreur 500 depuis maj (résolu)

## yohann

Bonjour, j'ai un rencontré un petit souci lors d'une mise à jour (par contre impossible de savoir laquelle exactement).

mais j'ai cassé trac.

les pages de trac donne une erreur 500;

Quand je consulte /var/log/apache2/error_log voila ce que je trouve

```

Oops...

Trac detected an internal error:

No module named trac.web

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/var/www/localhost/trac/cgi-bin/trac.fcgi", line 21, in <module>

    from trac.web import fcgi_frontend

ImportError: No module named trac.web

[Wed Aug 12 04:09:14 2009] [warn] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: read data from fastcgi server error.

[Wed Aug 12 04:09:14 2009] [error] [client 192.168.0.254] Premature end of script headers: trac.fcgi

```

mes useflags pour trac: 

fastcgi mysql vhosts -cgi -postgres -sqlite -subversion

après une recherche sur google je trouve ce blog : http://www.numlock.ch/news/it/gentoo-troubles-with-trac-and-mod_python-331/

qui indique ce bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230211

la je décide de regarder ma version de mod python, et je tombe sur un premier probleme: pas de mod_python installé sur mon ordi. (donc je ne comprend pas vraiment l'erreur de error_log qui ce plain d'un module alors qu'il manque carrément l'interpreteur python)

je décide donc d'installer mod_python 3.3.1-r1 (le r1 est justement la correction de ce bug!!) et qui est en plus la dernière version stable de mod_python sur amd64.

ensuite je redémare apache.

et enfin re erreur 500 avec les mêmes infos dans error_log: j'ai fait tout ça sans aucun résultat.

j'ai aussi fait: des revdep-rebuild et du pyhton-updater mais ça ne change rien.

J'aimerais comprendre plusieurs chose:

 - pourquoi mod_python n'est pas une dépendance de trac

 - pourquoi alors que mod_python n'était pas encore installé le apache se plaignait du module trac (et pas de l'absence de mod_python)

 - comment faire pour que trac fonctionne à nouveau sur mon système.

- où je me suis planté (j'ai souvent des erreurs comme ça pour diverse choses que je passe pas mal de temps a réparer, et je sais que la plupart du temps si ça foire, le problème est entre la chaise et le clavier)

merci d'avoir tout lu,

edit:

j'ai essayé de reemmerge trac cela ne fcontionne pas!

voila le message d'erreur:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/webapp-config", line 27, in <module>

    from WebappConfig.config import Config

ImportError: No module named WebappConfig.config

 * 

 * ERROR: www-apps/trac-0.11.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *      trac-0.11.2.ebuild, line   64:  Called webapp_pkg_setup

 *           webapp.eclass, line  378:  Called webapp_read_config

 *           webapp.eclass, line   60:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         ENVVAR=$(${WEBAPP_CONFIG} --query ${PN} ${PVR}) || die "Could not read settings from webapp-config!"

 *  The die message:

 *   Could not read settings from webapp-config!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-apps/trac-0.11.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-apps/trac-0.11.2/temp/die.env'.

 * 
```

est possible que mon probleme vienne de là?Last edited by yohann on Wed Aug 12, 2009 8:38 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Delvin

Est ce que ta version de python a été mise à jour ?

Essaye un coup de python-updater peut être.

Et je ne suis pas sûr que tu ais besoin de mod_python, en utilisant fastcgi c'est un processus différent qui éxècute les scripts.

----------

## yohann

Merci de préter attention à mon probleme

il est fort possible que ma version de pyhton ait été mise a jour.

j'ai essyé pyhton-updater, il ne dit rien du tout, me fait patienter 5 secondes environ, puis me rend la main.

dois-je en déduire que mes modules sont déja reconstruit?

----------

## Delvin

Tu as bien installé webapp-config ?

Essaye de le ré emerger, les versions sont bien concordantes ?

----------

## yohann

Merci de m'avoir aidé ça fonctionne maintenant:

j'ai emerge webapp-config (qui était pourtant bien installé)

puis emerge trac (qui était aussi pourtant bien installé)

ensuite redemaré apache

et maintenant ça fonctionne à nouveau

(au passage je me suis aperçu que trace etait compilé sans le flag subversion mais j'ai qd meme accès aux dépot subversion par l'interface web)

En conclusion: je suis content car trac fonctionne a nouveau, mais j'ai qd meme une certaine amertume du au fait que:

j'ai pas compris comment il s'est cassé.

j'ai pas non plus compris comment il fonctionne (flag -subversion et accès au dépots subversion, mod_python pas installé au début mais rien a propos de ça comme s'il était inutile)

j'ai pas compris comment je l'ai réparé (résintaller webapp-config qui était déja installé et réinstaller trac???)

Je fais des effort mais je crois vraiment que gentoo est trop compliqué pour moi, ça fait bientôt 2 ans que j'ai découvert cette distrib et beaucoup de choses restent vraiment mystérieuses, bon d'un autre coté j'ai aussi appris pas mal.

----------

